# XFCE installation problem



## Giorgos (Jan 28, 2010)

I am trying to install xfce4 from ports (they are updated) to 64-bit freebsd 8.0-p2 and it somehow crashes on trying to install xfce4-conf.
 The error message is:


```
Can't open -section.txt: No such file or directory at /usr/local/bin/gtkdoc-fix xref line 171.
gmake[3]: ***[html-build.stamp] Error 2
```


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jan 28, 2010)

is your ports tree up to date?


----------



## OH (Jan 28, 2010)

The problem is during make, not during make install.
I'm seeing the same thing but only when I activate the GTKDOC-option in xfce4-conf. Remove that option and the build succeeds


----------



## genmain (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi all. How can i deactivate this option?


----------



## genmain (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks )) i'm find it in /usr/ports/x11/xfce4-conf


----------

